#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   autofahren nach wadenbeinbruch typ weber c >

## Michael.W

hallo hatte am 14.01.2013 einen "ausrutscher" der nen wadenbeinbruch typ weber c zur folge hatte,  
bin am 14.01 sofort opriert worden habe eine platte mit 9 schrauben + eine innenliegende stellschraube bleibt alles komplett 6 monate drin lt. operierenden arzt  
jetzt meine frage ich laufe den ganzen tag mit einem airwalker (mondschuh) und krücken durch die gegend darf mit 25 kg belasten bin leider etwas stämmiger daher nur die teilbelastung, ich trete mit meinem fuß auch leicht schon auf auch ohne mondschuh wenn ich zur toilette gehe usw funktioniert auch prima, bisher hatte ich nur immer extreme wassereinlagerung im beim  
jetzt aber zum wesentlichen und zwar ich fahre einen mercedes halbautomatisch also schalte ich ohne kupplung da mein rechtes bein gebrochen war bräuchte ich es eigentlich nur zum beschleunigen zum bremsen könnte ich meinen linken fuß nehmen, jedoch habe ich einfach mal 2 normale schuhe angezogen bin zum auto gelaufen und habe ne fahrübung gemacht welche super  geklappt hat positiver effekt war nach ner std hatte ich kein bisschen wasser mehr im fuß wie vom winde verweht ich bin einfach normal gefahren also nur mit dem rechten (gebrochenem fuß) es hat nichts weh getahn ausser das ich ein leichtes fremdkörper gefühl im bereich der platte hatte wie sieht das aus darf ich pkw fahren oder nicht wie würdet ihr entscheiden.    
ps am 24.02. bin ich mit dem krücken weggerutscht habe den fuß kurzzeitig voll belastet bin am 24.02 dann nochmal geröntgt worden wo festegestellt wurde was der bruch NICHT mehr zu sehen war welches auch 4 tage vorher bei der routine kontrolle festegestellt wurde

----------


## Michael.W

edit: ich war am montag dem 04.03 nochmal beim arzt ist ne gemeinschaftspraxis 2 unfallchirugen und 2 andere chirogen mir sagte am freitag davor ein normaler chirug das ich nicht mehr wie 25kg belasten dürfte als ich montag vorstellig wurde hatte ich das glück zu einem von den unfallchirugen zu kommen und er sah mich völlig entblößt an und fragte wieso ich mit 2 krücken da währe ich solle doch teilbelasten was mir 7 tage zurvor mittgeteilt wurde und freitags von einem anderen arzt wieder verboten wurde   
Nach dem ich dem chirug dann alles geschildert habe was mir in den letzten 7 tagen gesagt (befohlen) wurde hat er mit dem kopf geschüttel und gesagt das er mit seinem kollege sprechen müsste und es so nicht ginge   
das ende vom lied ich soll jetzt soweit belasten bis ich merke hier und nicht weiter. 
ich darf auch wieder autofahren was auch sehr gut funktioniert vollbremsungen ect.. kein thema 
zwischenzeitlich schaffe ich es auch schon an nur einer krücke zu laufen 
ebendfalls sollte ich den airwalker nicht mehr benutzen sondern wieder mir normalen schuhwerk laufen um nicht noch mehr "faulheit" dem fuß anzutuhn.  
ich muss jetzt nach 2 tagen belastung treppe laufen , autofahren, usw. ich habe zwar muskelkater im bein welcher aber sich eher angenehm äussert mein bein hat seither nurnoch leichte wassereinlagerungen die lt. artzt in ein paar tagen auch nicht mehr auftauchen sollten .

----------

